# Outdoor Retailer 2023



## OriginalOscar (Sep 5, 2016)

Downtown this week it was great to see Outdoor Retailer back in Utah. Talking with the people attending they are thrilled to be back in Salt Lake. Great snow this year was appreciated; thank you Mother Nature.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Someone on this forum knew they’d come crawling back…


----------

